# Time for a cease fire ladies and gentlemen



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey guys, 

Platt has approached to be mod and I accepted. Likely because im an idiot but I digress im making this thread simply for transparency purposes.

I think its time we dissolve the tension and reach an armistice. No more sides being picked. Everyone are individual posters. We all have different opinions even if we agree. 

So, no more passive aggressive jabs, no more accusing people of having alt accounts (I will know if there are going forward once I figure shit out)

No more personal attacks if you disagree with someone. No more discussing things that are not relevant to AEW. This section is entirely for AEW and its many properties 

You may have noticed a new be the booker thread. That is for creative purposes and discussion only. If you are dissatisfied with an ep or ppv and think you can do better? Then show off. You have free reign and are only limited by your imagination. And criticism must be respectful. 

I'm not here to play favourites. Don't kiss my ass. Consider this section like the pub or bar. I don't carry a big stick. I am pretty lenient with things so I won't just throw punishments around like candy 

Anything gets too heated ill issue a warning. Any insults in this section and not in rants and you get a week off to cool down. If you come back and carry on with the shit that got you in trouble in the first place then I'll refer you to a super mod or administrator and they will deal with you.

Anything I miss you can flag obviously but I'm not going give someone a week off for saying your favorite wrestler sucks or for calling out Tony Khan or aew for something stupid. To paraphrase lesnar I don't give a shit about your favorite wrestler or if someone called Tony stupid. It has to be something bad like baiting to rile people up or insults. 


As far as I am concerned everyone has a clean slate and the war is over. This section is pure escapism and good vibes going forward.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

can we please stress on the personal insults rule
all i'm hoping for is that people don't get personally insulted because they have a different opinion
if i want to criticize AEW, why do i have to endure personal insults?
people act like they're getting paid to defend stupid stuff


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Ayy, congrats Fire! 

What would you consider a passive aggressive jab? I like to say "lol that's funny coming from a Corbin fan" for instance. I know most Aussies wouldn't give a shit about that but better to ask than be punished for it.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

VIP86 said:


> can we please stress on the personal insults rule
> all i'm hoping for is that people don't get personally insulted because they have a different opinion
> if i want to criticize AEW, why do i have to endure personal insults?
> people act like they're getting paid to defend stupid stuff


You won't have to mate. Any insults towards user's won't be tolerated. I can't stop people from thinking AEW's flawless. I can only control how they express their opinions.

@Lorromire that's perfectly fine. Things towards wrestlers i don't care about. Now if you were to say that liking baron Corbin is a sign of stupidity then I'd pull you up. If you were to say that liking baron Corbin proves your mother should have swallowed you then you get a week.

No ones dumb or wrong for liking who they like or dislike. Your allowed to call Cassidy a geek and special. You can't say that liking Cassidy makes you a geek to someone directly. 

Also since its a source of contention, saying shit like chips a failed booker or a hack and won't ever be successful isn't needed. Thats his personal life and his promotion is not relevant to aew. So if he wants to use his booking experience as an example of why he doesn't rate Tony Khans booking, then his more than welcome to put his money where his mouth is in the be the booker section and get his booking critiqued respectfully or praised in there.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Can forum users posts also be monitored as quite a few people come on the aew forum who have no interest in aew at all, who don't watch it very often and just want to hate on it entirely and are looking for attention and a reaction from actual aew fans. I have seen quite a few people like this and it is very frustrating. It is quite easy to determine them as every post they make is negative. Weeding out these people would go some way to achieving a more harmonius forum.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> @Lorromire that's perfectly fine. Things towards wrestlers i don't care about. Now if you were to say that liking baron Corbin is a sign of stupidity then I'd pull you up. If you were to say that liking baron Corbin proves your mother should have swallowed you then you get a week.
> 
> No ones dumb or wrong for liking who they like or dislike. Your allowed to call Cassidy a geek and special. You can't say that liking Cassidy makes you a geek to someone directly.
> 
> Also since its a source of contention, saying shit like chips a failed booker or a hack and won't ever be successful isn't needed. Thats his personal life and his promotion is not relevant to aew. So if he wants to use his booking experience as an example of why he doesn't rate Tony Khans booking, then his more than welcome to put his money where his mouth is in the be the booker section and get his booking critiqued respectfully or praised in there.


Oh nah it's more when someone goes "X wrestler has no talent!" and I come back with the Corbin comment lmao

and yeah, I'm obviously not a fan of Chip but that shit is just petty and fucked.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

thisissting said:


> Can forum users posts also be monitored as quite a few people come on the aew forum who have no interest in aew at all, who don't watch it very often and just want to hate on it entirely and are looking for attention and a reaction from actual aew fans. I have seen quite a few people like this and it is very frustrating. It is quite easy to determine them as every post they make is negative. Weeding out these people would go some way to achieving a more harmonius forum.


I'm monitoring everything man. I am only human so I may miss stuff but I'll do my best. Though it is possible to not watch a wrestling product and criticise it. Like damn near every company has results online or a YouTube channel these days. But like I said if its not constructive criticism and just intended to incite ill take appropriate action.

@ReekOfAwesomenesss do you have a problem with anything I said?

@Lorromire like I said man I'm pretty cruisy. Its just a TV show and it's meant to be fun. I don't expect everyone to sing songs and hold hands and that shit just respect each other


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

What can I say.. Hope is green 

There has been a need for mods, so congrats to you (not a job I would want)


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I just have one question. Will Cornette threads be allowed? If so, is it okay to also share other people's opinions as a separate thread every other day?

Also is derailing a thread by going completely off track an offense?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Firefromthegods said:


> @ReekOfAwesomenesss do you have a problem with anything I said?


Didn't read what you said.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> I just have one question. Will Cornette threads be allowed? If so, is it okay to also share other people's opinions as a separate thread every other day?
> 
> Also is derailing a thread by going completely off track an offense?


If Jimmy opens his mouth about AEW then its relevant. If Brian knobbs crawls out of his hole and talks about AEW its relevant. Same with non wrestler's. The source just need to be legitimate.

An example of derailment would be going back and forth talking about what del rio or something is doing. If thing's go off topic I'll just tell the people involved to stay on topic. If they can't I'll just ask em to take it to the appropriate sections or pm each other.

If it becomes nasty ill issue warnings to both parties. And the person who fires the next insult gets a week off

Really my one goal is to keep the peace as much as I can. I'm extremely cruisy generally


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

At least you’ll call it right down the middle and won’t ban people because of their opinions whether they’re positive or negative. Most of the problems come from those who can’t take criticism about AEW’s shows which causes arguments.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

I hope you won't be as wanton as the other mods.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

JeSeGaN said:


> I hope you won't be as wanton as the other mods.


I'll do my best to be benevolent


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Incoming single digit Dynamite page count lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Congrats @Firefromthegods! I hate the personal insult thing so I am glad you have noticed it and will hopefully put a stop to it. People do it because it is easy. It is a lot easier to say "Oh well YOU are such and such haha" vs actually responding to the specifics of an argument. Hopefully this will put an end to the ad hominem attacks on here


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Firefromthegods said:


> I'm monitoring everything man. I am only human so I may miss stuff but I'll do my best. Though it is possible to not watch a wrestling product and criticise it. Like damn near every company has results online or a YouTube channel these days. But like I said if its not constructive criticism and just intended to incite ill take appropriate action.
> 
> @ReekOfAwesomenesss do you have a problem with anything I said?
> 
> @Lorromire like I said man I'm pretty cruisy. Its just a TV show and it's meant to be fun. I don't expect everyone to sing songs and hold hands and that shit just respect each other


No worries just a suggestion but hard to do in a practical manner if folk post a lot. Good luck with the challenge!


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> Congrats @Firefromthegods! I hate the personal insult thing so I am glad you have noticed it and will hopefully put a stop to it. People do it because it is easy. It is a lot easier to say "Oh well YOU are such and such haha" vs actually responding to the specifics of an argument. Hopefully this will put an end to the ad hominem attacks on here


As long as the name calling is kept in rants im all good. Don't worry youll still be able to call Orange a dredge to society and John silver little John silver 

UNLESS the rumours of aew wrestlers being user's are true and they regularly post here. Then you'll have to be polite haha


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> As long as the name calling is kept in rants im all good. Don't worry youll still be able to call Orange a dredge to society and John silver little John silver
> 
> UNLESS the rumours of aew wrestlers being user's are true and they regularly post here. Then you'll have to be polite haha


Yeah, rants is a different universe with its own rules heh.

Attacking public figures has always been a separate thing, legally as well as morally. There is a difference between calling out Marko Stunt for being a talentless small child vs saying something personal about you or any other actual poster. The latter is just not cool, and is intellectually lazy. Hopefully this can put a stop to things like people calling @Chip Chipperson a "failed promoter" because they disagree with his opinions. It is a really weird thing to want to tear someone down as a person in the hopes that doing that will somehow have an effect on their beliefs. Someone could produce incontrovertible evidence that Einstein told a woman he would much rather her dress approach his floor at 9.8m/s^2 than remain on her body, but E would still equal MC^2.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I do not support a cease fire or unity even a little bit. 

Only suggestion calling for mods should be handled like a challenge in the NFL, if there was an infraction cool, if there wasn't the person calling for mods should get a 3 day suspension.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I do not support a cease fire or unity even a little bit.
> 
> Only suggestion calling for mods should be handled like a challenge in the NFL, if there was an infraction cool, if there wasn't the person calling for mods should get a 3 day suspension.


Ha, I kind of like that since I think there is WAY too much reporting on here. Just like we should have a system where the loser pays all court fees if they bring a frivolous lawsuit


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Ha, I kind of like that since I think there is WAY too much reporting on here. Just like we should have a system where the loser pays all court fees if they bring a frivolous lawsuit


Definitely need that for the court system. But yeah that way folk will either have to attempt to discuss the thread or just ignore it, myself included I'm sure I've done it lol.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

You know an easy way to avoid heated wars would be to make one big thread for Cornette and his opinions, right?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DJ Punk said:


> You know an easy way to avoid heated wars would be to make one big thread for Cornette and his opinions, right?


Realistically what difference would that make? Cornette threads happen for sure. But people seen as Cornette parrots are still going to have the same talking points or perceived to have the same talking points outside of that thread.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Whatever, the important question here is: Is wishing Vince Mcmahon to fuck off still fair play? That's the only thing that matters.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DJ Punk said:


> You know an easy way to avoid heated wars would be to make one big thread for Cornette and his opinions, right?


I hate that every sentence that someone speaks seems to warrant its own thread sometimes, but it is not just Cornette. At least he watches the show every week so his opinion is current and relevant to the topics at hand. It is not like people are posting something someone said 20 years ago as somehow being relevant to today.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

He watches part of the main show and admittedly fast forwards a lot of it and doesnt watch dark or other related shows. But hey if people want to believe everything he says is gospel then that's up to them. Don't expect much agreement in this threads. A lot of his stuff is intentionally inflammatory.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

thisissting said:


> He watches part of the main show and admittedly fast forwards a lot of it and doesnt watch dark or other related shows.


Not many people do.

Why would watching a shitty Indy show that usually features 20 matches of local bar talent be needed to have an opinion about dynamite?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> Yeah, rants is a different universe with its own rules heh.
> 
> Attacking public figures has always been a separate thing, legally as well as morally. There is a difference between calling out Marko Stunt for being a talentless small child vs saying something personal about you or any other actual poster. The latter is just not cool, and is intellectually lazy. Hopefully this can put a stop to things like people calling @Chip Chipperson a "failed promoter" because they disagree with his opinions. It is a really weird thing to want to tear someone down as a person in the hopes that doing that will somehow have an effect on their beliefs. Someone could produce incontrovertible evidence that Einstein told a woman he would much rather her dress approach his floor at 9.8m/s^2 than remain on her body, but E would still equal MC^2.


Chips precisely why I made the be the booker thread. Its an olive branch for everyone. He can show off his booking talent and people can critique his Dynamites respectfully. And anyone else can do their own shows if they wish. If that exists hopefully no one will have to bring it up again from both sides. 

@DJ Punk if Jimmy opens his mouth about AEW its relevant. And you guys can attack Jim all you want in those threads. Just don't shit on people for liking him. And conversely his fans can't shit on others for thinking his an obnoxious twat.

Wrestling personalities are fair game just don't let things get personal over fandom. A little heats fine just don't light one another on fire over it


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Congrats @Firefromthegods.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

La Parka said:


> Not many people do.
> 
> Why would watching a shitty Indy show that usually features 20 matches of local bar talent be needed to have an opinion about dynamite?





Firefromthegods said:


> Chips precisely why I made the be the booker thread. Its an olive branch for everyone. He can show off his booking talent and people can critique his Dynamites respectfully. And anyone else can do their own shows if they wish. If that exists hopefully no one will have to bring it up again from both sides.
> 
> @DJ Punk if Jimmy opens his mouth about AEW its relevant. And you guys can attack Jim all you want in those threads. Just don't shit on people for liking him. And conversely his fans can't shit on others for thinking his an obnoxious twat.
> 
> Wrestling personalities are fair game just don't let things get personal over fandom. A little heats fine just don't light one another on fire over it


None of this sounds very impartial, gotta say. This coming from someone who's shat on a decent bunch of AEW stuff. If one of the people who think AEW is "not so good" (admittedly the most moderate one by a good margin) is going to be made made mod of the AEW section, then imo, they should also offer one of the folks who think AEW is "good shit, pal" (the less fanatic one preferably) the mod position. Rome style with two consuls, now that would make sure a balance of sorts was reached.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

HugoCortez said:


> None of this sounds very impartial, gotta say. This coming from someone who's shat on a decent bunch of AEW stuff. If one of the people who think AEW is "not so good" (admittedly the most moderate one by a good margin) is going to be made made mod of the AEW section, then imo, they should also offer one of the folks who think AEW is "good shit, pal" (the less fanatic one preferably) the mod position. Rome style with two consuls, now that would make sure a balance of sorts was reached.


Nah, this is a good example of high level logical reasoning. It does not matter what you think, it matters HOW you think.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

La Parka said:


> Not many people do.
> 
> Why would watching a shitty Indy show that usually features 20 matches of local bar talent be needed to have an opinion about dynamite?


That's your opinion and there are plenty with a different one. Mine is that lots of aew fans watch a lot of the product every week. I don't personally respect his opinion on aew as he clearly has and agenda to peddle and doesn't watch enough of the product to make informed comments. I will listen to what he has to say about wrestling from the 80s or 90s that he was involved in. Each to their own on this one.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Nah, this is a good example of high level logical reasoning. It does not matter what you think, it matters HOW you think.


Thing is, if you are going to apply for mod ofa section or page devotedto a certain subject, the ebst thing would be if you at least enjoyed said subject to at least a small degree, otherwise, what's the point of devoting your time having to put up with comments about something you don't like?

It'd be like if I decided one day to be mod of a beer forum even though I hate beer. Why would I want to subject myself to that? What would be the point of having someone who hates beer be the no0e in charge of mioderating a forum about beer?

Also:

"Nah, this is a good example of high level logical reasoning. It does not matter what you think, it matters HOW you think"

Man, I've insulted AEW more that've praised it, by a good margin btw (the few times I bother to post on the AEW section anyway) yet you think I'm being an apologist just because I said I didn't think having people who don't like the product be in charge of a section where people discuss said product was that good of an idea? You've basically gone and adopted that "with us or against us" approach.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

However:

Be the booker AEW edition

If OP is going to be like this going into the future, then maybe I was being a bit too harsh with my reservations and turns out he's going to be a good mod indeed.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

HugoCortez said:


> Thing is, if you are going to apply for mod ofa section or page devotedto a certain subject, the ebst thing would be if you at least enjoyed said subject to at least a small degree, otherwise, what's the point of devoting your time having to put up with comments about something you don't like?
> 
> It'd be like if I decided one day to be mod of a beer forum even though I hate beer. Why would I want to subject myself to that? What would be the point of having someone who hates beer be the no0e in charge of mioderating a forum about beer?


I do not think that is the proper analogy. First, he did not apply to be a mod, they asked him. Secondly, he is a wrestling fan. It is not our fault that a wrestling company does not always present a wrestling product. The last thing anyone should want is someone who will never criticize a company no matter what they do. Would you want a WWE mod who defended everything they did for the last 15 years? Such a person would be beyond reason, and I am pretty sure there is only one person who fits that description, and that person has likely never even been on the internet.



HugoCortez said:


> "Nah, this is a good example of high level logical reasoning. It does not matter what you think, it matters HOW you think"
> 
> Man, I've insulted AEW more that've praised it, by a good margin btw (the few times I bother to post on the AEW section anyway) yet you think I'm being an apologist just because I said I didn't think having people who don't like the product be in charge of a section where people discuss said product was that good of an idea? You've basically gone and adopted that "with us or against us" approach.


I do not think I have ever called you an apologist, have I? I also do not think @Firefromthegods hates AEW. He, like most of us, likes wrestling and AEW presents a wrestling product a lot of the time, but not all the time.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

HugoCortez said:


> None of this sounds very impartial, gotta say. This coming from someone who's shat on a decent bunch of AEW stuff. If one of the people who think AEW is "not so good" (admittedly the most moderate one by a good margin) is going to be made made mod of the AEW section, then imo, they should also offer one of the folks who think AEW is "good shit, pal" (the less fanatic one preferably) the mod position. Rome style with two consuls, now that would make sure a balance of sorts was reached.


I personally don't care about what anyone thinks about aew man. I enjoy it overall actually. I just call a spade a spade. You like AEW? Fine. You think it needs improvement? Many people would agree, myself included.

Im more concerned about how opinions are expressed. I'm not going to punish anyone for loving the dark order or joey janela. Or vice versa. I will take appropriate action if users are attacked personally though.

Also I didn't ask for this position. No one asks to be a mod lol. Platt approached me like 3 hours ago.

My main goal going forward is making this section fun for all. Not some hippy utopia but just a place where everyone can express themselves freely. 

Less like politics more like a bar with anonymous strangers


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

I will try to behave and congrats for the OP to become mod.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> I do not think I have ever called you an apologist, have I? I also do not think @Firefromthegods hates AEW. He, like most of us, likes wrestling and AEW presents a wrestling product a lot of the time, but not all the time.


Thing is, what's the point of not hating a product if you also don't enjoy it tht much? I mean, most people have jobs they don't enjoy in RL, but this is a forum where we log in because we feel like doing so, not because out of obligation. What if AEW keeps being not so much of a cup of tea? At some point one's going to give up and not bother checking the section, let alone moderating it. Last thing I want is for mods to become the equivalent of that receptionist who hates their job and abesentmindedly stamps papers and mumbles directions to the newcomers.


And I don't expect mods in the wwe section to be shills who go and ban people for criticizing wwe or posting negative stuff, but I certainly expect them to be fans to a small degree, even if they don't like much else about it.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Hugo ill do the best I can. I can't promise I'll excel but that is why the report button exists. If I miss something it will be bought to my attention.

Im literally a referee and nothing more. I call things down the middle. I just make sure you guys wrestle nicely.

My opinions on the product will have absolutely no basis on my mods tenure.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

HugoCortez said:


> Thing is, what's the point of not hating a product if you also don't enjoy it tht much? I mean, most people have jobs they don't enjoy in RL, but this is a forum where we log in because we feel like doing so, not because out of obligation. What if AEW keeps being not so much of a cup of tea? At some point one's going to give up and not bother checking the section, let alone moderating it. Last thing I want is for mods to become the equivalent of that receptionist who hates their job and abesentmindedly stamps papers and mumbles directions to the newcomers.
> 
> 
> And I don't expect mods in the wwe section to be shills who go and ban people for criticizing wwe or posting negative stuff, but I certainly expect them to be fans to a small degree, even if they don't like much else about it.


But that IS what this place has been for a year now. Mods almost never post anything or interact with us in a meaningful way. When they do post, it is about how tedious they feel their job has become. I remember a time years ago when several DID interact with us in the live threads as fellow fans of the product. Granted that was WWE, but most wrestling has always been WWE.

So it is a very welcome development that someone who actually does post and has opinions on wrestling also be a moderator. As for specifically being a fan of AEW, most of us like it more than we do not. If they do cross the line of making me hate the product much more than I like it, I will just stop posting in here, like I did for WWE for YEARS.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

If I may add a suggestion; If (when) you close a thread, write why it´s done, so other people know where NOT to go -once upon a time a mod in the general wwe section did this.. I can´t remember who it was, but it was a good practice imo.
Same with bans..I for one would like to know why a certain user got the boot, then there can´t be any conspiracies about how someone was banned because the mod didn´t like him


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Hugo ill do the best I can. I can't promise I'll excel but that is why the report button exists. If I miss something it will be bought to my attention.
> 
> Im literally a referee and nothing more. I call things down the middle. I just make sure you guys wrestle nicely.
> 
> My opinions on the product will have absolutely no basis on my mods tenure.


And that is something that is obviously simple to me. No one on here is a robot, we all have opinions. That is a very separate thing from doing one's job. There are plenty of coworkers and customers I deal with that I find to be obnoxious, but how I deal with things on a personal level versus a professional one are quite different as it should be.

A long as you are more effective than Rick Knox, it has to be an improvement


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Congrats

how about that Cornette thread for all things Cornette in ‘other wrestling’ away from AEW?

that is really all i want personally


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Congrats
> 
> how about that Cornette thread for all things Cornette in ‘other wrestling’ away from AEW?
> 
> that is really all i want personally


Cornette talks about AEW specifically every week so it is relevant to AEW, not other wrestling. I agree that everything he says should not get its own thread though.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> But that IS what this place has been for a year now. Mods almost never post anything or interact with us in a meaningful way. When they do post, it is about how tedious they feel their job has become.



Well, that's what I don't want. Barely visit this section, but it has a certain enthusiastic activity that makes it less depressing than the wwe section, which is basically dead unless for two types of threads,which are those complaining about everything, including stuff no one really cares about and people creating threads fake shilling certain stuff (those Rollins and Owens trolls).

Imo, being mod should require a minimum of emotional attachment. If Fire manages to stay engaged enough to keep some minimum of activity, then that will be good. Hope he proves me wrong and doesn't lose enthusiasm in a year.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

HugoCortez said:


> Well, that's what I don't want. Barely visit this section, but it has a certain enthusiastic activity that makes it less depressing than the wwe section, which is basically dead unless for two types of threads,which are those complaining about everything, including stuff no one really cares about and people creating threads fake shilling certain stuff (those Rollins and Owens trolls).
> 
> Imo, being mod should require a minimum of emotional attachment. If Fire manages to stay engaged enough to keep some minimum of activity, then that will be good. Hope he proves me wrong and doesn't lose enthusiasm in a year.


Yeah, about 99% of my time in the WWE sections is in the live threads because I do enjoy watching the products live and interacting with people on here. I find most of the topics created after the shows that moan about it to be tedious though.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

yeahright2 said:


> If I may add a suggestion; If (when) you close a thread, write why it´s done, so other people know where NOT to go -once upon a time a mod in the general wwe section did this.. I can´t remember who it was, but it was a good practice imo.
> Same with bans..I for one would like to know why a certain user got the boot, then there can´t be any conspiracies about how someone was banned because the mod didn´t like him


Don't worry you'll get that. I also miss that transparency 

@LifeInCattleClass if we are getting more then one Cornette thread a week i probably will merge em. Easier to keep an eye on things that way.

Hugo ill do my best. I do got a life outside of forums despite what my post count suggests. I'm up for it now. And if I do a shitty job administration will revoke me. Keeping the peace is my main goal but I also gotta keep out the riff raff as it were


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I made the suggestion of you getting this gig publicly due to you (along with Rap) being one of the better centrist posters here.

I'm pleased but also feeling a tiny bit of concern since you've been banned somewhat recently for trolling me and Wood (Or was it Cult?)

I do like you though and as my fellow countrymen I wish you great success. Just don't let anyone from either side influence your decision making.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Don't worry you'll get that. I also miss that transparency
> 
> @LifeInCattleClass if we are getting more then one Cornette thread a week i probably will merge em. Easier to keep an eye on things that way.
> 
> Hugo ill do my best. I do got a life outside of forums despite what my post count suggests. I'm up for it now. And if I do a shitty job administration will revoke me. Keeping the peace is my main goal but I also gotta keep out the riff raff as it were


heya - if we’re set to the course of keeping the Cornette stuff in AEW (which i’m like whatever) - then a mega thread for it should make sense

many times i’ve come on here and its like 4 or 5 threads with his latest vids broken down.

if peeps want to discuss it cause its aew relevant, fine - but geez it can clog up the timeline


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Anyway mate, good luck

don’t let it temper your wrestling enjoyment


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Aye good luck and thank god its not ** **. Name removed to avoid any emotional damage to that individual or undue offence taken lol.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Good luck man lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

All that I ask, is you actually fucking explain your reason for banning one when the time arises. Simply stating that you were “baiting” without any goddamn explanation as to how a certain post is deemed “baiting” is annoying as hell.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Good choice for mod.


----------



## The Main Man (Nov 18, 2020)

This thread proves how butthurt AEW fans are - if you can't take the heat stay out of the kitchen ladies.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

thisissting said:


> Aye good luck and thank god its not ** **. Name removed to avoid any emotional damage to that individual or undue offence taken lol.


Get used to a lot of this stuff also, FFTG.


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

I wont be mentioning anyone as specific but this forum needs a digital enema and has done for a long time. The sheer amount of trolling threads/replies has taken it down to sewer level


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Congrats @Firefromthegods on the moderator role. And genuinely wish you all the best.

From what I’ve read, intentions are good and if some of the spite that is on here can be filtered, then all the better.

I also hope @Firefromthegods will not give too much mind to some of the suggestions I’ve seen in this thread so far that are veering on the side of ‘thought policing’ and creating an ‘echo chamber’.

Debate is healthy, and different perspectives are good if they are constructed and reasonable. Hopefully that remains with less of the personal insults.

Good day all.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

thisissting said:


> Can forum users posts also be monitored as quite a few people come on the aew forum who have no interest in aew at all, who don't watch it very often and just want to hate on it entirely and are looking for attention and a reaction from actual aew fans. I have seen quite a few people like this and it is very frustrating. It is quite easy to determine them as every post they make is negative. Weeding out these people would go some way to achieving a more harmonius forum.


^^ This.

Genuine criticism is fine, but if someone's making threads four times a day criticising it, it gets tiresome.

Let's just be grown up here people. You like what you like and dislike what you dislike, that's human nature. Shit-posting calling out every single nit-picked detail about AEW just for the sake of proving you're right is not human nature, it's annoying! I find a lot of problems with WWE, but I'm not on there posting about it constantly or even watching the show. Go outside, talk to some real humans and take your mind off of Tony Khan. If that's their biggest problem in 2020, then life must be pretty sweet for them!

But let's be clever about this:

Example of a shit-post:
"Tony Khan is rubbish because he drew x, y and z" or "This wrestler is rubbish and a [inserts overused cliche term]"

Better examples of how to post on the same topics:
"How could Tony Khan improve to ensure ratings improve?" or "Who would be better for this position or what does this wrestler need to excel?"

The latter is constructive but can still get your point across. Also, you don't sound like someone who's been hired to poorly promote Mr Yells at Cloud's podcast (Yes I know how SEO works!!!).


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Dickhead1990 said:


> ^^ This.
> 
> Genuine criticism is fine, but if someone's making threads four times a day criticising it, it gets tiresome.
> 
> Let's just be grown up here people. You like what you like and dislike what you dislike, that's human nature. Shit-posting calling out every single nit-picked detail about AEW just for the sake of proving you're right is not human nature, it's annoying! I find a lot of problems with WWE, but I'm not on there posting about it constantly or even watching the show. Go outside, talk to some real humans and take your mind off of Tony Khan. If that's their biggest problem in 2020, then life must be pretty sweet for them!


All because you don't say a name doesn't mean we don't know who you're referencing.

People can post what they'd like no matter how minor.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> All because you don't say a name doesn't mean we don't know who you're referencing.
> 
> People can post what they'd like no matter how minor.


To be honest Chip, I don't just mean one person here.

It's not opinions that bother me, just the spamming nature of the posts.


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

Congrats, you're a good choice for mod. Only thing I'd ask is can we make sure threads that get posted claiming something is true (allegations being posted as fact) either be shut, or actually at least edited to accurately reflect what the post contains? Minor grievance but it really makes reading some threads a pain in the arse with certain people doing it repeatedly. 

I'm glad that you're taking the approach of people can have whatever opinion they like, but just making sure the actual topics aren't bait/misleading and this place will be a hell of a lot better.

Good luck!


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

It's nice to see someone picked as a mod that is regularly engaged in discussions and is a fan of the product he is moderating. Congrats and hopefully this forum will get better.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Glad to see this section is getting a dedicated (and active) mod, this section feels like it's gotten wildly out of control and almost feel like some kind of faction wars, you have the fans with a good chunk of constructive criticism, you've got the super hardcore fans who think AEW can do no wrong and think the first group are the haters, and the WWE super hardcores who try to start shit because it's going against NXT and think therefore it must be wrong. And this whole faction war thing makes it really awkward for the general fans of wrestling who just try to enjoy the products they watch, I wouldn't say it's super intimidating or there's nowhere to jump in but can feel a bit wild olver here. Not to mention it feels in recent weeks things have just gotten ridiculous like having two threads on QT Marshal's balding being made that somehow devolve into arguments about hair. (I was almost tempted to jump in with a specific spongebob clip but that wasn't worth it)

But yeah glad to see things making a turn for the better in this section.



Firefromthegods said:


> Im literally a referee and nothing more. I call things down the middle. I just make sure you guys wrestle nicely.


That's a loaded statement in an AEW section with how they use their refs, hope you keep a close eye on things and not spend too much time in a bait but mostly harmless thread while an all out flame war goes on in another. lol


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

This is great timing,

I just called someone a whiny infantile wombat before I came across this thread.

Definitely agree that everything should be done to keep this a quality community - especially since we all have our own distinct opinions.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

So the ppl who've ruined this forum with trolling & baiting topics have installed their own moderator. Now when anybody gets upset by those topics, which is their intention, then those upset ppl get banned. Totalitarianism


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

In resume forum stays the same but we can't joke about Chip's promotion, wich imo doesn't exist because theres no legit evidence, so whatever.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Can I still insult Cody? That's my only concern.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Pippen94 said:


> So the ppl who've ruined this forum with trolling & baiting topics have installed their own moderator. Now when anybody gets upset by those topics, which is their intention, then those upset ppl get banned. Totalitarianism


This isn't a trolling and baiting post at all.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Can I still insult Cody? That's my only concern.


Looks like ripping on talent is fine, just not ripping on people for liking them.

As someone who likes Cody, I would be devastated if bdon wasn't allowed to shit on him. It's hilarious!

Also, while we're on the topic of insulting talent, fuck the Young Bucks


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Going from banned to mod in only a few days time has to be the biggest comeback in forum history, yes?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I honestly didn't know this site even had mods

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> So the ppl who've ruined this forum with trolling & baiting topics have installed their own moderator. Now when anybody gets upset by those topics, which is their intention, then those upset ppl get banned. Totalitarianism


Lol.

FFTG is fair he's friends with the known haters and the known loyalists. It doesn't matter if he enters my inbox every now and then for a chat I'm sure he'll be fair.



Brodus Clay said:


> In resume forum stays the same but we can't joke about Chip's promotion, wich imo doesn't exist because theres no legit evidence, so whatever.


Except four people that vouch for it. FFTG can check my profile, get my real life name off my email that I used to sign up here, Google it and confirm I'm legit in about 60 seconds.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> So the ppl who've ruined this forum with trolling & baiting topics have installed their own moderator. Now when anybody gets upset by those topics, which is their intention, then those upset ppl get banned. Totalitarianism


Who do you think should be mod?


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Who do you think should be mod?


Jake the Snake Roberts should be considered for all positions


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

You


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Congrats on becoming mod dude, great decision in my opinion.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Who do you think should be mod?


It was first offered to dammit but he turned it down


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Shock Street said:


> Jake the Snake Roberts should be considered for all positions


Lol if he can use a forum shit sure why not



Pippen94 said:


> It was first offered to dammit but he turned it down


So if Dammit was offered isn't it unfair to say the "trolls" installed their own lol. Or maybe you were joking


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Lol if he can use a forum shit sure why not
> 
> 
> 
> So if Dammit was offered isn't it unfair to say the "trolls" installed their own lol. Or maybe you were joking


Fire was Chip's preference.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Just put the trolls on mute then you don't have to waste your time reading their drivel. It turns out there are only a small group causing most of the problems and when you mute them it's much more harmonious!


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Congrats dude


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Pippen94 said:


> Fire was Chip's preference.


This itself is a worry. 

Hopefully this is a good thing, but I fear the poisonous trolls that pollute this place with their hatred of AEW are going to be more protected than ever now. The fact that a lot of posters that mainly shit on AEW are saying this is a good thing is already raising alarm bells. 

@prosperwithdeen or @LifeInCattleClass would've been perfect for this role. Huge AEW fans that want the best for this section of the forum and wouldn't take any shit from the hardcore trolls


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LOL WF has mods? How bout that. I thought it was open season.

Salute to you @Firefromthegods



taker1986 said:


> This itself is a worry.
> 
> Hopefully this is a good thing, but I fear the poisonous trolls that pollute this place with their hatred of AEW are going to be more protected than ever now. The fact that a lot of posters that mainly shit on AEW are saying this is a good thing is already raising alarm bells.
> 
> @prosperwithdeen or @LifeInCattleClass would've been perfect for this role. Huge AEW fans that want the best for this section of the forum and wouldn't take any shit from the hardcore trolls


Thanks for the endorsement, I think Fire will be alright as mod though, hopefully the "war" and the hate posting ends here.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> LOL WF has mods? How bout that. I thought it was open season.
> 
> Salute to you @Firefromthegods
> 
> ...


I hope you're right and I'm proved wrong, but ngl I'm skeptical.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

taker1986 said:


> I hope you're right and I'm proved wrong, but ngl I'm skeptical.


I'm confident he'll be a good mod, seems to be one of the most neutral guys on here.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

So, FFTG was my choice yes, I suggested him and someone listened which is great. I suggested him because he's fair.

Is he a forum friend of mine? Yes. Have we fought like brothers? Yes. Was I disappointed when he got banned for Aussie bants with me? You betcha.

I suggested him because he's fair though. Yes he has a good relationship with me but an even better one with well liked AEW loyalist Dammitchrist. If shit is getting out of hand it's easier to approach us when he has rapport with us as opposed to coming in cold and trying. Yes, some of his rules protect me but they're necessary rules in my mind.

See how he goes before judging.



Pippen94 said:


> It was first offered to dammit but he turned it down


To my knowledge it wasn't offered two people suggested him and he rightly said he's too biased. I don't like him but I respect him for that.



taker1986 said:


> This itself is a worry.
> 
> Hopefully this is a good thing, but I fear the poisonous trolls that pollute this place with their hatred of AEW are going to be more protected than ever now. The fact that a lot of posters that mainly shit on AEW are saying this is a good thing is already raising alarm bells.
> 
> @prosperwithdeen or @LifeInCattleClass would've been perfect for this role. Huge AEW fans that want the best for this section of the forum and wouldn't take any shit from the hardcore trolls


Cattle and Prosper would have half the board banned by next week. No disrespect to those guys but they're biased as am I as is Christ etc.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Except four people that vouch for it. FFTG can check my profile, get my real life name off my email that I used to sign up here, Google it and confirm I'm legit in about 60 seconds.


I wouldn't belive the guy you suggested, I want to see the evidence with my eyes.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Brodus Clay said:


> I wouldn't belive the guy you suggested, I want to see the evidence with my eyes.


Won't be happening brother, I've had people here with lots of irrational hatred towards me. The last thing I need is that stuff spilling out into my real life.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Brodus Clay said:


> I wouldn't belive the guy you suggested, I want to see the evidence with my eyes.


His company exists. Am I a liar?


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> His company exists. Am I a liar?


And just because you say that now I should belive it?, without legit evidence of course I wouldn't.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Brodus Clay said:


> And just because you say that now I should belive it?, without legit evidence of course I wouldn't.


No, but you have no evidence against it. You only have several people who have seen evidence and can vouch for it. So the odds are leaning in one direction.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> No, but you have no evidence against it. *You only have several people who have seen evidence and can vouch for it.* So the odds are leaning in one direction.


That's ridiculous, just because a group of people say something doesn't make it true xDDDD
I don't belive it, live with it or show me evidence.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Brodus Clay said:


> That's ridiculous, just because a group of people say something doesn't make it true xDDDD
> I don't belive it, live with it or show me evidence.


I guess I will have to live with knowing the truth. I am sure @Chip Chipperson will be happy to invite you to a show one day.

Edit: To be completely fair to you, I would not 100% believe anything either without evidence. I would just not call someone a liar either unless I had that evidence too.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Brodus Clay said:


> That's ridiculous, just because a group of people say something doesn't make it true xDDDD
> I don't belive it, live with it or show me evidence.


Bro what is there to believe, it's not like he's saying he's an astronaut. Anyone with the money to rent a ring that knows at least 2 guys willing to beat eachother up in front of a crowd has a promotion.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@Pippen94 I actually asked platt to do both you and cult a solid cause I knew you would accuse me of the same shit you are accusing me of. He couldn't do what I wanted but he still did it cause I wanted to show good faith.

@Brodus Clay what he does in his personal life is not relevant to aew. If he wants to talk about booking or his promotion he can go to the be the booker thread or pm members or a discord. Other than that his promotion will not be talked about in threads anymore. Including himself.

So I'm ending this back and forth about his personal life. Discuss other things please


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Shock Street said:


> Bro what is there to believe, it's not like he's saying he's an astronaut. Anyone with the money to rent a ring that knows at least 2 guys willing to beat eachother up in front of a crowd has a promotion.


But anyone with money to buy enough fuel to launch them ~60 miles vertically can be an astronaut.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Firefromthegods said:


> @Pippen94 I actually asked platt to do both you and cult a solid cause I knew you would accuse me of the same shit you are accusing me of. He couldn't do what I wanted but he still did it cause I wanted to show good faith.
> 
> @Brodus Clay *what he does in his personal life is not relevant to aew. If he wants to talk about booking or his promotion he can go to the be the booker thread or pm members or a discord. Other than that his promotion will not be talked about in threads anymore. Including himself.*
> 
> So I'm ending this back and forth about his personal life. Discuss other things please


Fair.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> But anyone with money to buy enough fuel to launch them ~60 miles vertically can be an astronaught.


Lmao, okay maybe I did do him a bit dirty when I put it that way. I just do not get that people find it so unrealistic that someone on here would actually work on the indies, when Tony Khan himself takes the time to every other dingdong on twitter


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Brodus Clay said:


> Fair.


Thanks mate.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Shock Street said:


> Bro what is there to believe, it's not like he's saying he's an astronaut. Anyone with the money to rent a ring that knows at least 2 guys willing to beat eachother up in front of a crowd has a promotion.


Exactly this. I do it as a hobby. Costs about 10k to start.



Firefromthegods said:


> @Brodus Clay what he does in his personal life is not relevant to aew. If he wants to talk about booking or his promotion he can go to the be the booker thread or pm members or a discord. Other than that his promotion will not be talked about in threads anymore. Including himself.


Hold on, I gotta call you on this my man.

Whether people like it or not I'm a professional in the field. I made a well educated post literally yesterday about how the Indies aren't as lucrative as some might think using my real life experience and that isn't allowed?

Ban personal attacks I'm right there with you on that but seems unnecessarily harsh to ban me talking about my professional wrestling promotion on a professional wrestling forum.

Are you going to ban Wood talking TV ratings? He works in television. Ban Prosper from talking marketing which is his profession?

Ultimately you're punishing me due to the actions of others and many people like reading my professional view and want promoters perspective including yourself obviously

I know this is overwhelming right now but please reconsider this one. You're effectively banning everyone from talking about the shit they get up to away from the board or openly having a double standard.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

I think it’s absolutely fair that his promotion is not brought up on either side anymore. It’s a big part of the bullshit and fighting on both sides.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Happy to see a mod on this sub-forum now. Congrats buddy!

I've been a member of this forum for a long time and used to post a bunch but lost interest in WWE and wrestling as a whole for a few years. AEW brought me back, and I hope we end up getting the type of enjoyable threads and discussion I see on AEW's reddit. 

Would make me come back here and become more of a regular once again.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Exactly this. I do it as a hobby. Costs about 10k to start.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay that's fair. Just try and keep it general please. 

For example. Dont use your promotion as an excuse to shit on Khan. Like say, if I was in his position in my experience I'd do this differently. And if its challenged, then move it to the be the booker thread.

I'd just like the overall discussions to be aew centric. I don't want pages of back and forth about the legitimacy of your promotion. 

Wood can also talk about his stuff as can Prosper. Just try and make it relative to the subject at hand


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Okay that's fair. Just try and keep it general please.
> 
> For example. Dont use your promotion as an excuse to shit on Khan. Like say, if I was in his position in my experience I'd do this differently. And if its challenged, then move it to the be the booker thread.
> 
> ...


That's fair. I appreciate you being reasonable and understand your view.

Legend.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> Fire was Chip's preference.


[emoji2373] seems like you and a few others are upset and making a stink because it's not somebody who happens to go in on Chip, Cult, and Wood. I've never seen anybody really classify Fire as a questionable poster until this thread.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> [emoji2373] seems like you and a few others are upset and making a stink because it's not somebody who happens to go in on Chip, Cult, and Wood. I've never seen anybody really classify Fire as a questionable poster until this thread.


Pippen thinks he's my alt


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Pippen thinks he's my alt


Idk what it is, but I know I've not seen anybody call Fire a problem before lol. You getting people heat by loose association [emoji23]


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Congrats on becoming a mod. This section(and website as a whole tbh) really needed it.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Thank you for accepting this mod position, Firefromthegods. Being a mod can be a thankless responsibility because there will always be complaints. I hope you enjoy the experience, and I promise you that I will try my best to adhere to any and all forum guidelines.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Platt has approached to be mod and I accepted. Likely because im an idiot but I digress im making this thread simply for transparency purposes.
> 
> ...


Hey, @Firefromthegods , this is my first time posting on the AEW section since you officially became the moderator on this section. I've only read the first several posts on this thread, but I just want to ask you these following questions before I end up forgetting.

Should I be concerned or relieved that you're officially the moderator of the AEW section (since I'm known for being on the positive/optimistic side of the company who opposes the negative side)? 

What would you recommend that I should do (or don't do) on this section, and what should I keep doing based on my recent posts on here?

I'm just asking those questions because there was a close-call for me a couple of weeks ago, so I'd just like to keep avoiding trouble at my end. I feel like it's important for me to double-check with you here instead of (unintentionally) ignoring your new guidelines here.

Anyway, congrats on your big promotion! Hopefully, this section improves for the long-term with you in charge.

If I have any additional questions here, I'll let you know later!

Edit:

For the record, @Firefromthegods ; please disregard the first post that @ReekOfAwesomenesss made on here (also the second one too I think).

He was just kidding around since goofy comments like that are kinda part of his humorous gimmick (which he does occasionally). He really doesn't have a problem with anything you said as a moderator, and I highly doubt that he meant to cause any trouble.



The Main Man said:


> This thread proves how butthurt AEW fans are - if you can't take the heat stay out of the kitchen ladies.


Oh, I see how what you're doing. 

Maybe there wouldn't have needed to be a mod here to begin with if some of you toxic critics behaved yourselves in the first place. It looks like some of you 'butthurt' folks might want to cool down with that hot sizzle of yours from now on


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> @Pippen94 I actually asked platt to do both you and cult a solid cause I knew you would accuse me of the same shit you are accusing me of. He couldn't do what I wanted but he still did it cause I wanted to show good faith.
> 
> @Brodus Clay what he does in his personal life is not relevant to aew. If he wants to talk about booking or his promotion he can go to the be the booker thread or pm members or a discord. Other than that his promotion will not be talked about in threads anymore. Including himself.
> 
> So I'm ending this back and forth about his personal life. Discuss other things please


Firstly, thank you for whatever word you put in for me. 
Unfortunately you're friends with chip who's presence here is one of the reasons this forum is rubbish. We need a moderator who will come in & delete all the troll accounts. Seeking a comprise with ppl who have an end goal of ruining this place for everyone else won't work


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

taker1986 said:


> This itself is a worry.
> 
> Hopefully this is a good thing, but I fear the poisonous trolls that pollute this place with their hatred of AEW are going to be more protected than ever now. The fact that a lot of posters that mainly shit on AEW are saying this is a good thing is already raising alarm bells.
> 
> @prosperwithdeen or @LifeInCattleClass would've been perfect for this role. Huge AEW fans that want the best for this section of the forum and wouldn't take any shit from the hardcore trolls


lol, thanks for this mate

but i think everybody knows if i was a mod half the forum would be banned 😂😂😂

and i would have to take everybody off ignore and i’ll become miserable and i’ll end up permabanning myself


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So, FFTG was my choice yes, I suggested him and someone listened which is great. I suggested him because he's fair.


For the record you had nothing to do with him as mod. If you did suggest him somewhere I didn't see it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> Firstly, thank you for whatever word you put in for me.
> Unfortunately you're friends with chip who's presence here is one of the reasons this forum is rubbish. We need a moderator who will come in & delete all the troll accounts. Seeking a comprise with ppl who have an end goal of ruining this place for everyone else won't work


Look Pippen, I don't like you and I know you don't like me but FFTG has at least asked for us to fucking try and within the first 12 hours of his tenure you and Dammitchrist are already looking for a fight and making personal attacks. Admittedly some others on my "side" did also but I'd like to nicely ask them to stop with this stuff also and at least try
and go with FFTG's rules because they're not unreasonable.

I'm going to do my best to work within FFTG's rules and you guys should also. We know him, he's someone we've gotten to know so lets at least show the guy enough respect to try and follow his rules. Nobody needs to hear you say you don't like me for the 275th time. We get it but lets try and move on.



Platt said:


> For the record you had nothing to do with him as mod. If you did suggest him somewhere I didn't see it.


A happy coincidence then. Doesn't matter if it was my suggestion or other peoples just that he's the right man for the job.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Personally i have no issue with FFTG being a mod either

so, if Chip and I can agree on that, then surely it must be fine


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Personally i have no issue with FFTG being a mod either
> 
> so, if Chip and I can agree on that, then surely it must be fine


Cattle, we agree on everything but wrestling. You're a good fella.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

DammitChrist said:


> Hey, @Firefromthegods , this is my first time posting on the AEW section since you officially became the moderator on this section. I've only read the first several posts on this thread, but I just want to ask you these following questions before I end up forgetting.
> 
> Should I be concerned or relieved that you're officially the moderator of the AEW section (since I'm known for being on the positive/optimistic side of the company who opposes the negative side)?
> 
> ...


Should you be concerned? No. I'm not a super mod. In fact for anyone curious ill tell you what I can do.

I can give out warnings if I see posts that are likely to in flame. Things like what I got warned for under the previous account before platt merged it. I called nwo for life a dumbass back when I was a Seth fan. Brock gave me a warning and told me to be nice. Everyone gets that same treatment. 

I have already had to give out one. I deleted the WrestlingForum corporate speak and spoke to them very friendly. If I'm going to pull you guys up I'm going to do it to your face otherwise known as your inbox. 

If drama continues then you get a week off. A cooling down period if you will. You will also get as close to non corporate speak as I can in this case. I cannot permanently ban anyone. Thats on brock or platt. I can discuss such things with them. But I do not want it to have to come to that.

I can also close threads and control them basically though I can't get rid of posts. That looks Iike a supers perview

I can stop spam threads from infecting the page. So like the advertisement threads we occasionally get.

I don't think I can get rid of troll accounts or any accounts. I would have to get a super to by my understanding. 

As for what you can do? Just post like normal. I'm not asking for you and chip to become best friends or cult and Pippen to become pen pals etc, just respect each other's right to an opinion and don't let disputes get nasty in this section. Essentially be the DC of old before you met Brad and his boys.

If you whatever genders you all are can't get along then take it to rants and sort it out there. I'm trying to clean up all the fighting so we can all coexist.

@Pippen94 chip and I aren't lovers or room-mates. We are cordial and respect each other's opinions. I'm also safely on the other side of the country so if he over steps he will be duly punished. No different with Wood or cult or whomever you don't like. I also don't have the power to shit can users. 

Once again boys, I'm not telling you to be best friends and have sleepovers. I'm telling everyone to cease fire. Put each other on ignore if you really feel like you can't argue nicely. Just respect each other's opinions and don't turn this section into like Labor or liberal or the reps vs the dems. Its a wrestling product not contesting abortion rights or gun control. It should never get any more serious than arguing various points about aew, realising that you won't agree, ending the discussion peacefully and moving on to the next topic.

I don't want an echo chamber of love or hate of aew. Because this place would suck if we all agreed. Just disagree respectfully and don't let some anonymous persons opinion fuck up your day


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Cattle, we agree on everything but wrestling. You're a good fella.


lol, seeing as we’re on a wrestling forum though.... 😂 😂 😂


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, seeing as we’re on a wrestling forum though.... 😂 😂 😂


Doesn't matter, I can still like someone without agreeing with them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Doesn't matter, I can still like someone without agreeing with them.


you’ve just described 90% of my life


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> Should you be concerned? No. I'm not a super mod. In fact for anyone curious ill tell you what I can do.
> 
> I can give out warnings if I see posts that are likely to in flame. Things like what I got warned for under the previous account before platt merged it. I called nwo for life a dumbass back when I was a Seth fan. Brock gave me a warning and told me to be nice. Everyone gets that same treatment.
> 
> ...


Yep, this all sounds fair to me 

By the way, I'd figure that I ask you this now a month in advance; but I'm ACTUALLY planning on adding NJPW wrestlers to my RTC thread-series starting in 2021, which is a month from now.

Is it okay if I post my rating threads for NJPW wrestlers on this section here too (since the AEW section has much more traffic than the NJPW section; plus there's still a realistic chance that both of those wrestling companies end up working together somewhat)?


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

NahFam said:


> Congrats, you're a good choice for mod. Only thing I'd ask is can we make sure threads that get posted claiming something is true (allegations being posted as fact) either be shut, or actually at least edited to accurately reflect what the post contains? Minor grievance but it really makes reading some threads a pain in the arse with certain people doing it repeatedly.
> 
> I'm glad that you're taking the approach of people can have whatever opinion they like, but just making sure the actual topics aren't bait/misleading and this place will be a hell of a lot better.
> 
> Good luck!


@Firefromthegods just wondering what your opinion is on situations involving the above?


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> I guess I will have to live with knowing the truth. I am sure @Chip Chipperson will be happy to invite you to a show one day.
> 
> Edit: To be completely fair to you, I would not 100% believe anything either without evidence. I would just not call someone a liar either unless I had that evidence too.


Legit, I actually helped out on his shows for about two years. It certainly is a thing.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Machismo88 said:


> Legit, I actually helped out on his shows for about two years. It certainly is a thing.


Introducing my real life friend who invited me to join the forum.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Are there any video of the shows we could have a forum on here and do a cornette style tongue in cheek review of the matches. Just for a bit of fun.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Introducing my real life friend who invited me to join the forum.


It’s nice to see you have a friend.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

KingofKings1524 said:


> It’s nice to see you have a friend.


Yeah, he's cool lol. I have no reason to deceive the forum about running an independent that draws between 70-80 (On an average night) to 130-150 (On a good night).

Machismo is super knowledgeable about wrestling as well. He'd be a good pick up for this section of the board.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

KingofKings1524 said:


> It’s nice to see you have a friend.


@KingofKings1524 is my real life friend too - we rear ponies in the texas wildlands and live our days as cowboys but also partake in an ironic red dead redemption cosplay troupe twice a year


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

thisissting said:


> Are there any video of the shows we could have a forum on here and do a cornette style tongue in cheek review of the matches. Just for a bit of fun.


I just received a message from @Cult03 on Discord. He says never show anything publicly because it'd be so easy to find out who I am and dox me. He's been checking out some of my shows and just from my YouTube he has my full name without even trying to "dox" me, lol.

I'd love to do it but maybe guys like Cult and Machismo can tell you guys about them? They're just typical indy shows though really. We got below average production (Something I'm working on), some great wrestlers and some poor ones (Again, working on it) and crowds sometimes are solid and are sometimes shitty. 

I'm not trying to misrepresent. Sometimes we do well, sometimes we do bad. I am running an indy no different to the one in your local towns and cities.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> @KingofKings1524 is my real life friend too - we rear ponies in the texas wildlands and live our days as cowboys but also partake in an ironic red dead redemption cosplay troupe twice a year


That sounds a lot more alpha male than what me and Machismo have going on.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> That sounds a lot more alpha male than what me and Machismo have going on.


you don’t choose the cowboy cosplay life, the cowboy cosplay life chooses you


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> @KingofKings1524 is my real life friend too - we rear ponies in the texas wildlands and live our days as cowboys but also partake in an ironic red dead redemption cosplay troupe twice a year


I really hope you guys are Adam Page fans just for the thought that there's actual cowboys out there wearing this.


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Introducing my real life friend who invited me to join the forum.


Much love my man


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Really good choice! Hopefully we don't see you drift off into the background, and you can continue to keep posting like normal? 😀


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Machismo88 said:


> Much love my man


Is Chip every bit as handsome as we all imagine him to be in person?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm confused on what this thread is about. To my understanding it has turned into talk show about our personal life ?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

DammitChrist said:


> Yep, this all sounds fair to me
> 
> By the way, I'd figure that I ask you this now a month in advance; but I'm ACTUALLY planning on adding NJPW wrestlers to my RTC thread-series starting in 2021, which is a month from now.
> 
> Is it okay if I post my rating threads for NJPW wrestlers on this section here too (since the AEW section has much more traffic than the NJPW section; plus there's still a realistic chance that both of those wrestling companies end up working together somewhat)?


Save it until there's an actual working relationship you're welcome to still do it but id rather wait until an announcement is made from either side.

@NahFam if the information posted is proven bullshit then yes ill close it. I'm not well versed on what sources are legitimate or not anymore. So if anyone can find evidence that the information in the original post is suspect or false, just at me in your post and I'll close it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> Is Chip every bit as handsome as we all imagine him to be in person?


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

Klitschko said:


> Is Chip every bit as handsome as we all imagine him to be in person?


Haha, I'd say he is a suave chap.


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> @NahFam if the information posted is proven bullshit then yes ill close it. I'm not well versed on what sources are legitimate or not anymore. So if anyone can find evidence that the information in the original post is suspect or false, just at me in your post and I'll close it.


I don't actually mean the post itself being bullshit, I don't have a problem with threads being open when things happen or alleged to have happened. I mean more the actual title of threads matching what the post itself contains. For instance, 'former AEW producer was fired because of Cody Rhodes' politics and was bullied by management'.... when the thread was literally a bloke who used to work for AEW alleging it happened. Not the first time the poster in question has done it either. It's basically clickbait at best, trolling and baiting at worst. I think if threads with bollocks headlines are stopped and made to accurately reflect the content, the forum would improve ten fold to be honest. Reading a title and then entering to read it only to find out the poster has essentially misrepresented, it's annoying. Pointless and needless.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

NahFam said:


> I don't actually mean the post itself being bullshit, I don't have a problem with threads being open when things happen or alleged to have happened. I mean more the actual title of threads matching what the post itself contains. For instance, 'former AEW producer was fired because of Cody Rhodes' politics and was bullied by management'.... when the thread was literally a bloke who used to work for AEW alleging it happened. Not the first time the poster in question has done it either. It's basically clickbait at best, trolling and baiting at worst. I think if threads with bollocks headlines are stopped and made to accurately reflect the content, the forum would improve ten fold to be honest. Reading a title and then entering to read it only to find out the poster has essentially misrepresented, it's annoying. Pointless and needless.


Ahhh right. Yup ill make sure the thread title represents the story absolutely in future.


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Platt has approached to be mod and I accepted. Likely because im an idiot but I digress im making this thread simply for transparency purposes.
> 
> ...


is this for the AEW section only or all parts of the forum?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

go stros said:


> is this for the AEW section only or all parts of the forum?


Just aew. I have zero interest in any other section. If I had to moderate the Anything section for example I'd be an alcoholic


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Im happy, I noticed a few people shouting where are the Mods or Im going to Reddit

Already a couple of good sections have been added and I wouldnt say no to a Cornette section thread-Simply if you dont like whats said,dont go there -Might cut down the JC bickering

Do like proper thread titles rather than statements: I`d rather statement topics start like "Opinion: Kip Sabian sucks" rather than "Kip Sabian sucks" 
I dont even mind the strange ones because yeah Brodie Lee's moustache is like an overgrown hedge

Absolutely no problems with any poster on this forum, we all watch for a reason-Entertainment easy to forget! 
I block nobody, someone I disagree with might change my own thoughts through intelligent reasoning(!), I expect discussion, keeps the forum good
End of coming away sometimes wondering if Ive been too negative (Not been an easy year personally)

If you want to call Greg Valentine crap, Stan Hansen out of shape, Ric Flair overrated, Verne Gagne old School, Misawa meaningless in the USA-I am not going to have a meltdown anymore than I am going to write to a TV station because I didnt enjoy the last episode of Family Guy or my Football team lost
There is being a true wrestling fan and being passionate as Im sure we all are and then putting it into context against what else is happening in the outside World-Sure MJF and Jericho singing was bloody awful for me but a lot more pleasant than watching depressing politics or hearing of animal cruelty.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

another example of what's going on here
that's what i meant by "having to endure personal insults"

Gallows and Anderson should NEVER work with AEW

at this point i think it's obvious that some people do have more than 1 account


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

VIP86 said:


> another example of what's going on here
> that's what i meant by "having to endure personal insults"
> 
> Gallows and Anderson should NEVER work with AEW
> ...


Report it and I'll look in to it mate


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Report it and I'll look in to it mate


i have been a moderator in a forum before, and i know how tedious it is to deal with all the complaining
that's why i never reported or ignored anyone here, and i won't start now
but people here think that petty insults actually have an effect!!!
a kindergarten mentality unfortunately
i realized this the first day i started posting here when a well known user told me blatantly to get off "his" forum because i committed the crime of saying that i don't like certain "wrestlers"
i got used to the insults since then, now i just laugh at their pettiness


anyway, good luck in your efforts
i hope things start to change for the best


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

Congrats @Firefromthegods

I totally agree that there is no place for personal insults because you have a different opinion on something in wrestling, which I have been guilty of in the past (banned)

There is no need to hate anyone on a message board for an opposite opinion on wrestling creative, especially hating someone you don't even know in real life is just immature

As for AEW, I enthusiastically praise and shit on them when appropriate, I love that there is an alternative to WWE and I hope they don't self destruct, lately AEW has been great and I'm excited for AEW in 2021


----------

